# White House OK's Hostage Negotiations / Ransoms



## Centermass (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, so much for this countries resolute stance with regards to terrorists (Which we already witnessed with Bergdahl - this just makes it official) The part that's highlighted is so "Wishy Washy", it once again shows how this administration looks weak. 

The White House will release on Wednesday a presidential directive and an executive order that will allow the government to communicate and negotiate with terrorist groups holding Americans hostage, a source briefed on the matter told CNN.

_*While the government will maintain its policy of not making "substantive concessions" to captors or paying ransoms*, the White House will announce that officials will no longer threaten with criminal prosecution the families of American hostages looking to pay ransoms to their relatives' captors, according to a senior administration official.

The White House will release a policy document noting that the Justice Department "does not intend to add to families' pain...by suggesting they could face criminal prosecution," according to advance quotes from the policy document the official provided to CNN.

President Barack Obama will meet Wednesday with the families of American hostages at the White House before delivering remarks at 12:20 p.m. to announce changes in the administration's hostage policy.

Family members of former hostages met Tuesday with officials at the National Counterterrorism Center to learn of the administration's decisions after a months-long review of U.S. policies in dealing with American citizens held captive. The families were set to meet with President Barack Obama on Wednesday._

Link

Most terrorist organizations have already initially responded, stating they will pay the United States BACK, complete with an additional rebate, and return the individual IMMEDIATELY, in the event they realize Pardus is the one held captive.


----------

